# iPhone frequently visited locations



## Heartless (Feb 23, 2015)

My wife and I are trying to R her 8 month affair. She claims she was at the OM's house twice over that span, and has sworn up and down it was only twice. I need to confirm this myself, and I see that the data in her iphone "Significant locations" has his address. The only issue I have is that it no longer tells me the dates since it was last year. Instead, it reads "No recent visits". Is there a method to obtain the data?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

i would have her write down the entire timeline and every question you want to know and then tell her that you will have her take a polygraph if you decide to stay married. never trust what she is saying...she is in self preservation mode


----------



## Marriednatlanta (Sep 21, 2016)

In 8 months...they had sex 2? Or just that she went there 2 times??


----------



## Heartless (Feb 23, 2015)

I have the timeline. She claims to have had sex with him in late June, and early September (hard to believe, I know). I called the thing an 8 months affair because I didnt know about any of it until Feb of this year. While they had that secret, I fully classify that as an affair. The issue I am having is that I can have my answer if someone could help me figure out this location data.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

okay how is this data stored ? does her vehicle also have built in GPS ?


----------



## Heartless (Feb 23, 2015)

This data is stored in the Frequent Location feature built into the iPhone.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Heartless said:


> This data is stored in the Frequent Location feature built into the iPhone.


It usually only stores about two months of locations though.


----------



## Kamstel2 (Feb 24, 2020)

polygraph!
Polygraph!
POLYGRAPH!!!!!


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

I don’t know how accurate it is anyway. I just looked at my own and it isn’t even close to accurate for places visited multiple times in recent weeks.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cheaters always trickle-truth. It was more than two times. Way more. Sorry friend.


----------



## OutofRetirement (Nov 27, 2017)

When an established liar tells me something I find hard to believe, I don't believe it.


----------



## OutofRetirement (Nov 27, 2017)

Why are you chasing this data down? Why didn't you tell her she had to prove it to you for you to consider reconciling?


----------



## OutofRetirement (Nov 27, 2017)

Also, most communities have a small business "computer" business that can do handyman type of investigative info, recovering data, and such. It might be worth if there is one nearby and if they could help with her phone.


----------



## colingrant (Nov 6, 2017)

I'd hold of on committing to reconciling until you know what and who you're reconciling with. Would you sign a contract without knowing the terms and conditions. Your answers are the defacto "terms and conditions". Meaning, once you know what your wife did and how frequently she did them, then, you will be able to come to terms within yourself. 

But if you reconcile without verifying, then you're potentially if not probably reconciling without the foundation of truth and fact. Any reconciling husband or wife will tell you, what's worse than the affair itself often times, is the omission of information and the distrust that comes with it. 

Finding out about things next year, 3 or 5 years or more,, is worse than getting it tonight or tomorrow. It's already difficult to overcome infidelity, but to overcome further lies and deceit post affair, is in most cases 100% irreparable.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Heartless said:


> My wife and I are trying to R her 8 month affair. She claims she was at the OM's house twice over that span, and has sworn up and down it was only twice. I need to confirm this myself, and I see that the data in her iphone "Significant locations" has his address. The only issue I have is that it no longer tells me the dates since it was last year. Instead, it reads "No recent visits". Is there a method to obtain the data?


It's not always what they say, it's the way they say it.

This is the plot summary of the Isaac Asimov mystery short story "Truth to Tell" or it's alternative title "The Man who Never Told a Lie":


Truth to Tell - Wikipedia 

Plot summary
Six middle-aged professional men have a dining club called the Black Widowers. One of the members, Mario Gonzalo, invites a guest named John Sand, whom Gonzalo describes as a man who "never tells a lie." Sand explains to the Widowers that he is accused of stealing cash and negotiable bonds from his uncle's company. Sand admits that, as a gambler, he was in urgent need of money, and is one of the few people who know the combination to the company's safe. Yet he repeatedly assures the Widowers: "I did not take the cash or the bonds." After much questioning of Sand by the Widowers, the club's waiter, Henry, solves the puzzle by observing that "many a literal truth tells a lie by implication." With Sand glaring at him, Henry asks him one question: "Did you, by any chance, take the cash and the bonds?" Without answering Henry, Sand takes his coat and departs, reminding the Widowers that their rules forbid them to disclose dinner conversations outside the club.

Your wife tells you she was only with the OM's home twice during that period.

You need to ask her if she was with him at your home or at another other location/s during that time period or at any time before or after that?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

You want to know how many times she visited his place.
For what?

What difference does this make?

Because of the initial and secret nature of her affair, you know that she is deceitful.
She has lied, either directly or by omission.

With regard to places....

Remember, after the other man went into her warm and furry place that first time, the count now, is one too many.

He soiled her nest, he left his seed.
The rest of the story is meaningless.

Let the rest go, let her go.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

OutofRetirement said:


> Why are you chasing this data down? Why didn't you tell her she had to prove it to you for you to consider reconciling?


some wisdom I learned here on TAM: Why do we have to trust people. People should just behave in a trustworthy manner.


----------



## nypsychnurse (Jan 13, 2019)

Why does this matter? Will it change your decision to R if you find out she had been there 10 x? 50 x? 100 x?

She deceived you...that is the truth...the rest of the details will just make you crazy until the end of time ...unless you decide let it go...or not

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartless (Feb 23, 2015)

This is important to me because I want to know if she is telling the truth on this fact as it is very hard to believe once she crossed that line. This will give me confidence from walking away from the relationship knowing that I was operating with someone who was incapable of being honest and has not changed since the affair began.

I really need this to stay on topic, and if you could provide any insight into the location information. I will save the life altering (two kids) relationship advice for our Marriage Counselor.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your only option for finding out more of the entire truth is a polygraph.
"Where you at OM's house more than the 2 times you told your husband?"
"Did you have sex with OM more than the 2 times you have admitted to? (sex includes intercourse, and oral)"
"Did you meet OM with the intention of having sex or other physical contact more than the 2 time you have told your husband about?"


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I find it humorous that despite the OP (original poster) specifically asking about iPhone Locations that people don't answer that question and keep giving opinions about other stuff. 

@Heartless it is my understanding that iPhone Locations only stores about the last 2 months of data/locations. Now, it can lump them together into significant locations, and under the location there may be more than 2 months' worth, but in any case, it doesn't store a year's worth of data. 

On the other hand, Google DOES and if you have location history on your phone, and you have a Google account, it will track where the phone has been for up to 18 months: Google collects a frightening amount of data about you. You can find and delete it now


----------



## Heartless (Feb 23, 2015)

@Affaircare - I have been on three other forums, and despite my question all I have received is one line advice to a very complicated situation. So thank you for taking notice, and thank you for answering my initial question. One thing that is bothering me- is that I have owned a new iPhone (ios 12) since father day of this year. It had all of my location data since 2018. This tells me that previous generations of IOS will still read older dates and that location data travels with the iCloud account that is signed into the phone, not the phone utself. The fact that it was all the way up until 2018 tells me that the data is still there, just not displayed in IOS. I upgraded to IOS 13, and now I am only seeing the previous couple of months.


----------



## Heartless (Feb 23, 2015)

Does anyone know if the data does in fact travel with the icloud account? I am thinking I could boot up an old iphone, put the icloud account in there and see if I can obtain the dates. I am reading elsewhere that the data never leaves the phone, but the fact that I have 2018 data on my phone which I have had for 2 months would indicate otherwise

Also I have tried looking at google, facebook, and other apps for location data with no luck


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Heartless said:


> Also I have tried looking at google, facebook, and other apps for location data with no luck


Google Maps has a “Your Timeline” function but it must be manually enabled.

Are you just looking for history, or also for something going forward?


----------



## Heartless (Feb 23, 2015)

History. I am just trying to validate my unfaithful wife's words.

Google and Facebook locations were not enabled on her phone last year.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Heartless said:


> This is important to me because I want to know if she is telling the truth on this fact as it is very hard to believe once she crossed that line. This will give me confidence from walking away from the relationship knowing that I was operating with someone who was incapable of being honest and has not changed since the affair began.
> 
> I really need this to stay on topic, and if you could provide any insight into the location information. I will save the life altering (two kids) relationship advice for our Marriage Counselor.


The always lie about the number of times. Like it makes a difference.

The fact that she chose to sleep with someone else multiple times is the real issue. She chose someone else over you. She didn’t give a rats ass about you at the time. All she wanted was her lover. He might be the OM or affair partner to you, he was HER lover.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Heartless said:


> History. I am just trying to validate my unfaithful wife's words.
> 
> Google and Facebook locations were not enabled on her phone last year.


There is no way you can validate what she is telling you with her iPhone.

Find the best polygraph facility in your area and tell them what is going on. They will help you come up with 3-5 questions to ask your wife. Then take her there with out her knowing where the two of you are going. In the parking lot tell her it is her last chance to come clean. Then do the poly. You will have your answer then. Just to bad it take something thing like that to get it.


----------



## Heartless (Feb 23, 2015)

The number of times doesnt make a difference. This is my confirmation that what she is telling me post affair is the truth. If it was more than the two times, I can comfortably walk. I was not here to get advice on what I should do in this very complicating situation with my children, I came here to ask a question on how iPhone frequent locataions works.

Lie detectors are expensive. I would happily pay 600 dollars for the peace of mind. OR, I could try the simple route and attempt to get that info out of the phone (providing someone knows how this service functions between IOS versions)


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

@Heartless Here's the thing. Just to clarify terms, iCloud is a cloud-storage given to a person who has an Apple ID. The Apple ID account is the thing that delineates one person (and their data) from another. So the possible location data would be with the Apple ID account ... not with an "iCloud account." But I get what you were asking, and based on what you said, it kind of looks like you had an iPhone with iOS 12 and it had your location data back to 2018...but in updating to iOS 13 suddenly now it's just for the last 2 months. Now I'm no Apple expert, but it's my understand that there was a change in location services data with the sorta recent update, and what changed is that Apple found out a lot of the apps were gathering/using/saving (whatever) location data. So iOS 13 did 2 changes: 1) location data is savd for 2 months, and 2) if an app is using your location data, the do a little notification on the phone that say "Hey, your Pokemon app is using your location." The idea is a) to protect your privacy, and b) so you can decide if you want Pokemon to know your location or not! 

When I go to my own Settings>Privacy>Location Services>System Services>Significant Locations on iOS 13, I see my home with details going back to December 2019 (info taken from Photos), and I see nine other locations--thus I can deduce that Significant Locations gives you the phone's Top Ten! The data goes back to January 2020 on those top ten, and the way it shows the data is that it will say "City,State" is a significant location (the closest town to us), and it lists days and times I've been to that town. But it doesn't say an ADDRESS with a date. It says "*Street" 1 visit, Feb 7 2020. "* Avenue" 1 visit May 22, 2020. And I suspect it's the top ten places I've RECENTLY visited, and the data just shows some of the past times I've visited that same place too. 

Thus I think what you are looking for is just is not available in the way that you are hoping it is. It's my understanding that you were hoping that the location services data for past years is just stored somewhere, in the phone or in the cloud via the Apple ID, and I just don't believe it's there. Now, if you look at locations now and it's still part of the top ten now, then the number of visits and dates might be there, but otherwise once the data is removed, it is gone for good. There's no way to recover it. That's what I think most people are saying here: "Trying to find it through Apple ID or Location Services is not available. So instead of spending hours this route, go another route. "


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

nypsychnurse said:


> Why does this matter? Will it change your decision to R if you find out she had been there 10 x? 50 x? 100 x?
> 
> She deceived you...that is the truth...the rest of the details will just make you crazy until the end of time ...unless you decide let it go...or not


The number matters to him because he believes if she sampled her BFs product only twice over as many months, it wasn't all that special. On the contrary, if she had to have a dose of the BFs root oil 12-15 times a month, the guy was laying some serious pipe. Anybody tell you anything else is probably fooling themselves. 
I'm not a big fan of reconciliation. As an alternative, my advice is get a divorce and start dating her again, along with a couple of other chicks. If you decide to remarry, it wipes the slate clean. If you have buyers remorse, its your fault.


----------



## Heartless (Feb 23, 2015)

VladDracul said:


> The number matters to him because he believes if she sampled her BFs product only twice over as many months, it wasn't all that special. On the contrary, if she had to have a dose of the BFs root oil 12-15 times a month, the guy was laying some serious pipe. Anybody tell you anything else is probably fooling themselves.
> I'm not a big fan of reconciliation. As an alternative, my advice is get a divorce and start dating her again, along with a couple of other chicks. If you decide to remarry, it wipes the slate clean. If you have buyers remorse, its your fault.


@VladDracul Like I told the other guy... The amount of times he dunked her doughnuts doesnt matter because I am simply trying to figure out if she is still lying about the encounters. I am sure that there were many samples handed out in between that she was lined up for like a Sunday brunch. Again I dont care. Judging by how they interacted in front of me when I was clueless, the guy must be a professional plumber and hammering the hell out of all of her appliances while laying down some serious pipe. He tore up the carpet and replaced it with hard wood if you are catching my drift.

@Affaircare So this is my hesitation. If I could see the data while on IOS 12 (which I did, AP's address was in there), you think that the phone deleted the data out of the Apple account once I upgraded to IOS 13, or is just not displaying it? I am trying to find an older IOS device (pre IOS 13) that I can log in on in hopes that the data will once again re-appear.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Your wife has already proven herself to be a liar why would you believe her.

Is she worth all this? I mean she cheated and lied to you for 8 months, you can trust her to the point where you are posting on a blog about it. What exactly is the benefit of keeping her in your life? There are plenty of good faithful people out there.


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

@Heartless - you might be able to roll back her iPhone to iOS 12 using software like "3utools".

Be careful and read the documentation first, backup her phone using "Dr. Fone" - yes folks, I am recommending Dr. Fone again after years of recommending Fonelab.

Having said that, your odds are very minimal that you can recapture that data if she has upgraded to iOS 13.

***

I know you only want advice for your specific question but I will give you some additional advice.

Get 3Utools, Jailbreak her phone, and install Flexispy which is the only phone monitoring software with true keylogging and screencapping, along with location tracking, call recording (for some phones), and a host of other features to know all about what is going on with a given device-holder and truly bust her.

Jailbreaking and Flexispy installation takes about 15 minutes tops, and is undetectable once it is installed.

Then lay low and give it a week to ensure the data is being collected properly.

One you have established everything is working, I would force the issue with her, maybe threaten her with a polygraph, further exposure etc. something to make her react.

She will turn to her phone and start searching, texting, contacting, calling, or visiting people.

You will get your answers then.

If you want to know more ask here or PM me.


----------



## Robert22205 (Jun 6, 2018)

Go to your apple store and ask a 'genius' - that's what they're there for.


----------



## Heartless (Feb 23, 2015)

I could also ask on the forums here since it is well past close and see if anyone already knew the answer...


----------



## Pandorasbox2020 (Jul 4, 2020)

Heartless said:


> My wife and I are trying to R her 8 month affair. She claims she was at the OM's house twice over that span, and has sworn up and down it was only twice. I need to confirm this myself, and I see that the data in her iphone "Significant locations" has his address. The only issue I have is that it no longer tells me the dates since it was last year. Instead, it reads "No recent visits". Is there a method to obtain the data?


I am no expert but do know exactly what u are talking about. U want to know if she’s telling the truth now and need a way to check and confirm her honesty. Been there and the tool you have found is very useful. I used the same tool for the same tough questions I made her answer and yes it works and is surprisingly accurate down to the min in fact. However u need to realize that it will only show you when the location is relevant so if the phone hasn’t been to that location in a while it won’t have all the pings up on the forefront. I even found the more my wife drove by said location it would even remember and bring up old dates and time that weren’t previously on there. Even after deleted the location would just reload the dates and times after I turned the function back on. So what u want is possible but also after some setting we’re changed it has all disappeared although I got everything I needed prior so definetly don’t let her change any settings if u haven’t already.
Now to the solution. I would use her phone drive by said location and see if after multiple times you can get the location to pop for the old pings with the new ones. Second option is to reset her phone to a back up that was close to when the affair was ongoing and check the phone again. Benefit to second option is if u haven’t done this and she wasn’t good on her opspec.
Hope this helps and gets u to where u need to be gl on ur journey and remember it’s time to do you regardless the old way u treated life didn’t work time for a new playbook.


----------



## faithfulman (Jun 4, 2018)

Robert22205 said:


> Go to your apple store and ask a 'genius' - that's what they're there for.





Heartless said:


> I could also ask on the forums here since it is well past close and see if anyone already knew the answer...


20+ year technical professional here.

0% chance the Apple store employees will help you dig information like that out of your wife's phone.

+ 99% of Apple store "Genuises" are idiots who really don't know much more than a few technical chores they are trained on.


----------

